# Buying a new camera - 650D, 700D or 60D, thoughts and suggestions?



## trunkmusic (May 13, 2013)

I've had a 400D for the last 6 or 7 years and it's starting to feel a bit dated, so I'm looking to replace it.

I was thinking of getting the 60D, but it seems like the 700D and 650D are broadly similar, but with the DIGIC 5 and higher ISO.

I'd be interested to hear from anyone who has owned any of the above, what they think of them, will I see much difference in image quality between them and my 400D

Thanks everyone


----------



## danjwark (May 13, 2013)

You won't see a huge difference in image quality over your 400D. Yes they can do higher ISO but that doesn't mean you should use it! Basically, I have found that for any of Canon's crop cameras, anything over ISO 1600 is very messy. You can clean it up with NR but you lose a lot detail that way. Between the 3 bodies you mention, 650D, 700D or 60D, I doubt you will see a stitch of difference IQ wise between them as they all essentially use a very similar sensor if not the same. Even the 7D is no different IQ wise. Where you do benefit is in build quality and speed. If you are shooting RAW, then even the Digic chip differences mean little to nothing. If you shoot Jpeg, then the newer ones will help some. The 60D is a better build than the Rebels but the latest Rebels have some features that the 60D doesn't have. Basically, hold them in your hand and see which one feels the best (feel and button placement) and which features you care about. They will all give you the essentially same IQ and really not that much better than your 400D - just more cropping ability 
My 2 cents.


----------



## bycostello (May 14, 2013)

they will be better iso...


----------



## Ladislav (May 14, 2013)

If you can wait few months Canon will hopefully replace 60D this year. I replaced 650D with 6D recently. I didn't want to wait anymore for new "70D" and 60D wasn't good enough for another investment. 650D is good camera but its plastic built and small view finder were among first things I wanted to replace.


----------



## pato (May 14, 2013)

If you have to choose between those three, I guess I'd go for the 700D or if you get it way cheaper, the 650D. They are basically the same, only the body has a slightly changed. If you also need optics and wanna shoot video, go for a STM lens as kit.
The 60D is a much older model, but with more or less the exact same sensor. It might have a few more software features and is a little bit better built. On the other hand, the 650D and 700D have a really nice touchscreen.


----------



## Menace (May 14, 2013)

Personally, if you are not in a hurry and can wait a bit longer, I'd suggest 60d's replacement - whenever Canon decide to release it. 

Cheers


----------

